# 70 gto brakes fit a 71 Nova?



## lee33lyn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a parts car gto with disc brakes.I also have a 71 nova with drum brakes. Would the disc brakes on the gto fit the nova? I've got to get rid of the gto because of county ordinace so if any one needs anything let me know. There's not alot left, glass, rearend and two white bucket seats.I'd almost give this stuff away just so someone will use it. I bought the car just for the endura bumper,tilt column,wood steering wheel and nice dash.
thanks Lee


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No. The spindles are wrong. Your SAI (Steering Axis Inclination) will be waaay out, for the worse, and you'll have a heck of a time getting your caster and camber right. You should have zero trouble trading what you have for what you need, or selling the GTO brake stuff. BTDT!!!!
Jeff


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

where ru located at.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> where ru located at.


X2........if you're gonna offer up cheap parts, u gotta let us know where to get them. :willy:
Interested in the front calipers, seats and possibly rear axle, if it's a 12 bolt and you aren't on the other side of the country.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I just found this list of interchangable disc brakes and it seems the the GTO spindles will interchange with your Nova to use the discs. You will need to use the master cylinder and any existing valves from the GTO as well. I got this info off this site Brakes lots of good info on here.

You can use the spindle, caliper, bracket, or rotor from the below models IF the car came with front disc brakes. Drum spindles can be modified to disc use by cutting the upper boss.

****** 73-74

Buick Special 69-72

Camaro 69

Chevelle 69-72

Firebird 69

Grand Prix 69

Grand Prix 70-72

Monte Carlo 70-72

Nova 69-74

Olds F85 69-72

Omega 73-74

Sprint gmc 71-72

Tempest 69-72

Ventura II 71-74


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The spindles have a different drop for the F bodies and Nova. The SAI will be affected. YOu can use all of the parts excepth the spindles. Did an "Upgrade" 15 years ago on a friend's '65 by installing Camaro/Nova brakes, per a magazine article that said it would improve handling. Wrong! The thing required so many shims that the A-arm hit the exhaust manifold on the pass side, and the ting drove like a bicycle with the forks flipped backward. We yanked it all out and put '70 Cutlass front brakes on it. Problem solved.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the issue was it being a 65. The info I posted and the entire article about disc brakes is a team effort by members of 2 other boards and is generally regarded as very complete and accurate. The biggest concern is the steering arms. Some years and models are front and others rear steer, but the spindles allow the arms to be changed for what the car needs. There is also an article and diagram for a simple modification of the drum brake spindle to work with the single piston caliper bracket which will save time and money too. The spindles are identical except for the amount of material removed from the top bolt hole boss.
Not trying to step on your toes here Jeff and I believe the 65 may be a problem but there are scores of people on Team Chevelle and Camaro who have used this data quite successfully.
I just did a car-part dot com search for 71 Nova disc brake spindle here Search Results and all the vehicles are on the list.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No offense taken at all, TMP! Just wanted to give a "heads up" to anyone considering modifying their ride: Research and experience are always a good thing!! One of the problems with this conversion in the '65 was the width of the engine block: The A-Arms actually HIT the exhaust manifolds. if it had a small block chev, the control arms and shafts would have had enough room to function and be set up correctly.


----------

